
Wayfair Should Have Seen This Coming - Errorcod3
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/06/wayfair-walkout-and-corporate-responsibility/592597/
======
detaro
According to newer reports Wayfair has now decided to donate to the Red Cross
(which _probably_ means they don't profit from the sale):
[https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/06/26/wayfair-
employe...](https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2019/06/26/wayfair-employees-
plan-walkout-today-oppose-sales-migrant-detention-
centers/uBK7rz5nXaFl84DCB4SU1K/story.html)

~~~
rexpop
Wayfair workers specifically asked for donations to RAICES, because Red Cross
are not being allowed into the facilities.

------
Errorcod3
In leaked audio, the home-goods retailer’s co-founder seemed surprised that
his company was being forced to take a political stance.

~~~
rexpop
Of course, every sale is a political stance.

